# Blueberries.



## Postmaster (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi All.
I have been planting some fruit trees in my garden, i thought about growing some Blueberries does anybody know if they are sold on cyprus or will i have to import some. thanks in anticipation for your answers.


----------



## alexandrac (Aug 6, 2009)

No they are sold here


----------



## Postmaster (Jul 15, 2011)

alexandrac said:


> No they are sold here


have you got an address for them, or a web site i could visit for them please.


----------



## alexandrac (Aug 6, 2009)

yes sure cyprusgardner.co.uk


----------

